# New Holland (2014) Boomer 37 Tractor



## Skyharbor (May 13, 2020)

I am a fairly new owner of this NH Boomer 37 and am going through all of the fluids, lubricants etc and am wondering if the requirement for a 50/50 antifreeze mixture for this tractor would use the same as for a car? Or is there a mixture of antifreeze specifically for diesel tractor engines? All I can find in the owner's manual is to use a 50/50 mixture of antifreeze and water. Ideas or suggestions?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

CNH recommends XDH Heavy Duty Coolant/Antifreeze.


----------



## Skyharbor (May 13, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

